# Egg: Veg or Non-Veg



## Gigacore (May 20, 2007)

Awe... this is the most mind tackling question i've come across. But still i dont have the perfect answer. I'm not bio student to determine and even i hate bio. So i just wanna know from this discussion board. What all i know is, if a Vegetarian eats egg then it is a veg or if a non-vegetarian eats it then its a non-veg... if non eats it then it will become a chicken 

*So is Egg a veg or Non-Veg?*


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 20, 2007)

Egg is non-veg  as it contains embryo of budding chicken


----------



## Third Eye (May 20, 2007)

Non-veg

See this -> *www.kingston.ac.uk/ksikhsoc/Articles/pdf/eggs.PDF


----------



## anandk (May 20, 2007)

some consider fertilised eggs as non-veg; and non-fertlsd eggs as veg 
depends on how u classify as wat is veg.

the harshest defn...any animal by-product ? then milk too ... 
the most lenient defn...just plain meat ? then eggs r veg too...


----------



## int86 (May 20, 2007)

Polutary egg - Veg. As there is no fertilization. They can never hatch chicken. There are no cock in browlers only hens.
Farm egg - Non-Veg. There are chances of fertilization. May hatch to chicken.

Correction are welcome, only correction.


----------



## prateek_san (May 20, 2007)

NON veg.....


----------



## praka123 (May 20, 2007)

is sure non-veg.for those who thinks cows milk too non-veg,try :


> Dairy products are often contaminated with salmonella, staphylococci, E. coli and viruses that may cause leukemia. It is no wonder that the nutritional authority, Dr. John A. McDougall, refers to milk as "liquid meat." Our answer is Heaven On Earth, a FAT FREE milk replacement dry mix that's delicious, inexpensive, and easy to use ("just add water"). In deference to our customer/friends in the diabetic community, Heaven On Earth now uses fructose as its sole sweetening agent. Enjoy!
> INGREDIENTS: Tofu extract or soy protein isolate, fructose, carob powder (carob version only), guar gum.


*www.lumenfds.com/hoe_ecart.htm


----------



## Ankur Gupta (May 20, 2007)

anandk said:
			
		

> some consider fertilised eggs as non-veg; and non-fertlsd eggs as veg
> depends on how u classify as wat is veg.



Exactly non-fertilized egg that we eat is veg and fertilized egg is veg..
We asked this question to our biology teacher and she told us this only..


----------



## vish786 (May 20, 2007)

but how do we come to know whether its fertilized or not.......


----------



## NucleusKore (May 20, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> but how do we come to know whether its fertilized or not.......


The million dollar question 
Anyway, the question is do you want animal protein or not in your diet. If yes, then milk and broiler chicken eggs should not be a problem, as far as I am concerned, they are the same. You cannot get a cow from milk, neither can you get a hen or a cock from a broiler chicken egg, as someone rightly pointed out above, broiler eggs are not fertilised.

So don't get confused and worry over these petty issues. The question to ask is do you want an animal source of protein in your diet or not. Please note, from a medical point of view, no plant protein is complete, and that includes soya. A complete protein is defined as one which contains all the 12 essential amino acids that we require for metabolism. Egg protein is a complete protein  so is meat. That is the reason why from the time of our ancestors we have a combination of cereals and pulses in our diet. For example, rice and dal, rice and moong preparation, chapati and moong, etc. They complement for each others amino acid deficiency.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 20, 2007)

non veg.


----------



## vish786 (May 20, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> The million dollar question
> Anyway, the question is do you want animal protein or not in your diet. If yes, then milk and broiler chicken eggs should not be a problem, as far as I am concerned, they are the same. You cannot get a cow from milk, neither can you get a hen or a cock from a broiler chicken egg, as someone rightly pointed out above, broiler eggs are not fertilised.
> 
> So don't get confused and worry over these petty issues. The question to ask is do you want an animal source of protein in your diet or not. Please note, from a medical point of view, no plant protein is complete, and that includes soya. A complete protein is defined as one which contains all the 12 essential amino acids that we require for metabolism. Egg protein is a complete protein  so is meat. That is the reason why from the time of our ancestors we have a combination of cereals and pulses in our diet. For example, rice and dal, rice and moong preparation, chapati and moong, etc. They complement for each others amino acid deficiency.



but u still didnt answer my question... i wanna taste it... if fertilised egg is veg(never tasted egg till now)...


----------



## Sparsh007 (May 20, 2007)

hehe it shd be in the fight club section


----------



## Lucky_star (May 20, 2007)

An eatable will be called veg if it has got a vegetable or plant origin.

So until we find eggs growing on trees, we can't say the current egg as veg.


----------



## NucleusKore (May 20, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> but u still didnt answer my question... i wanna taste it... if fertilised egg is veg(never tasted egg till now)...


I did answer your question  ,by the way what is your "definition" of vegetarian? Are you even sure of yourself?


----------



## cvvikram (May 21, 2007)

Non-Veg


----------



## karmanya (May 21, 2007)

i dont get all this veg and non veg thing. if vegetarianism is cosidered not to eat living things then why do they eat plants? cuz technically plants r living too. if it is considered eating sentient beings then y dont they eat things like pigeon which is considered a delicacy. cuz pigeons r sentient


----------



## Cool G5 (May 21, 2007)

It is non-veg.


----------



## esumitkumar (May 21, 2007)

As far as I know, there are two types of eggs. One which are produced from chicken naturally and are used for breeding are non-veg eggs. Others which are produced for large-scale consumption and are not used for breeding are veg eggs.

so the desi murgi eggs which comes costly arnd 3 rs per egg is non veg 
while the simple white one we eat comes arnd 2 rs is veg


----------



## Ankur Gupta (May 21, 2007)

The eggs we eat are non-fertilised...
Fertilised eggs are not edible..


----------



## Third Eye (May 21, 2007)

From my first post link said:
			
		

> [highlight]Whether the egg is fertile or infertile, life  is essentially there; and it has all the symptoms of life, such as respiration,  brain, feeding ability, etc[/highlight]



*So Eggs are non-vegetarian*


----------



## 24online (May 21, 2007)

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egg_(biology)

of course non-veg... No doubt in it....


----------



## RCuber (May 21, 2007)

Sensor some parts please... 

Strange thought came in my mind. Well non veg is something like we kill a living thing and eat it. Chicken , fish .. etc etc. those are non veg rite. But egg, it is not live  .. because it it doesnt scream like chicken when we break the shell  .. so when u r not killing something to eat.. its VEG  .


----------



## NucleusKore (May 21, 2007)

ankurgupta.me said:
			
		

> The eggs we eat are non-fertilised...
> Fertilised eggs are not edible..



Wrong! They are eaten in Phillipines.


----------



## eggman (May 21, 2007)

I don't think anyone knows about it better that me  
And egg's nonveg


----------



## koolbluez (May 22, 2007)

Well.... What's Non-Veg & what's Veg?
Define that.. u get ur result...
Now.. lets start the discussion...

Non-veg.. anything which moves on its own?
Non-veg.. which has animal proteins? (then soyabeans r non-veg!)...


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 22, 2007)

Veg- > Vegetables -> From trees, plants etc.

So anything we dont get from plants trees etc. etc. is non-veg.
That means Milk is non-veg too.


----------



## koolbluez (May 24, 2007)

QuizMaster... confused.. or confusing others 
Any links to support this view...

I think it's related to movement... so the Venus Fly Trap is non-veg 



_And.. yaar... please explain ur siggy... well.. my french Altavista & Google Translaters gave me "__I am a large ventilator of Choto Cheeta" as reply._
_Hmm... large ventilator... thinkin... hmmmm... an @r$e.. the @r$e of the Chota Cheeta.. or our Cheeta *flash.lymenet.org/ubb/graemlins/confused.gif_


----------



## vish786 (May 24, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Veg- > Vegetables -> From trees, plants etc.
> 
> So anything we dont get from plants trees etc. etc. is non-veg.
> That means Milk is non-veg too.



@quizmaster dont make ur own three ball theories


----------



## NucleusKore (May 25, 2007)

I agree with quizmaster, its the vegetarians who ALWAYS have this confusion, more like a conflict of consceince


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 25, 2007)

OK I confess. I was con-fused. (Mera bhi fuse ud sakta hai yaaron.).

(@coolbluez : I changed my sig, but It meant - I am a big FAN (ventilator??? ) of Choto Cheeta. {Yeah our Saurav Bhiya.} )

Edit : OK After considering my theory for 5 more minutes I am sticking to it. I am a Vegitarian BTW. 

@ Superman Bhiya (Honorable koolbluez sir ) Venus Flytrap can be non veg. but are you seriously going to eat that plant.


----------



## esumitkumar (May 25, 2007)

if all ppl see this thread "watch if u have guts" 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57930

many ppl...will stop eating egg ....im considering it too


----------



## NucleusKore (May 25, 2007)

esumitkumar said:
			
		

> if all ppl see this thread "watch if u have guts"
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57930
> 
> many ppl...will stop eating egg ....im considering it too



If you are going to believe terrorists suit yourself


----------



## Stick (May 26, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> Sensor some parts please...
> 
> Strange thought came in my mind. Well non veg is something like we kill a living thing and eat it. Chicken , fish .. etc etc. those are non veg rite. But egg, it is not live  .. because it it doesnt scream like chicken when we break the shell  .. so when u r not killing something to eat.. its VEG  .



If screaming is PROOF for LIVING THINGS than even vegetables  screams when they are cut into pieces.

World Famous Indian scientist proved that Trees, Plants also are living things.

Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## nileshgr (May 26, 2007)

Egg is a non-veg because it's an animal product. Now you will ask that why milk from cows and buffalos is not non-veg. I don't know its reason. But egg is an animal product so it's a non-veg.


----------



## fun2sh (May 27, 2007)

Egg is no veg coz it a livn thing wich will grow in a sort of animal havin brains.
dairy products r veg coz they dont contain livinn things(except microbes but they r primit form n dont hav a thinkin brain)

so anything which we eat has a thinkin brain is non veg


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 27, 2007)

I discussed this with my friend.
According to him everything which have a brain or which will have a brain is non-veg. 
 I thing this definition is more appropriate cause it include eggs but not milk.


----------



## koolbluez (May 27, 2007)

Now.. comin back to the "brain" part of it... everything living has a brain 

Only.. they might b in different forms.. even a cell has a brain 

And... accordin to *ur* "brain theory", the egg is vegetarian!?!


----------



## fun2sh (May 27, 2007)

^^^i thinks u dont know the meanin of brain. not every livin being has a brain


----------



## koolbluez (May 27, 2007)

Uhmm... accordin 2 me... a "brain" is something which is responsible for u thinkin, reactin, feelin...

Now, tell me which living thing doesnt think, react, feel...?


----------



## faraaz (May 27, 2007)

How can egg by veg? Its non-veg...but a lot of vegetarians I know don't mind eating cakes and pastries which are made with egg...so its a little bit of a grey area.


----------



## NucleusKore (May 27, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> How can egg by veg? Its non-veg...but a lot of vegetarians I know don't mind eating cakes and pastries which are made with egg...so its a little bit of a grey area.



Little bit is an understatement. Anyway's its their headache. The best way to think is "Do I want animal protein in my diet or not". No confusion there.


----------

